# My First Muzzy Buck



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Howdy

Well this was a day of firsts for me. Not only was it my first muzzy hunt, but it was the first time I had ever shot a muzzleloader. I have bow-hunted for the past two years and due to a combination of school, lack of funds, effort and time, in two years of bow-hunting I shot at one buck and missed. Now that I'm in grad school I knew that bow hunting would not be an option and I was pretty sick of coming home empty-handed. I had never hunted the muzzy or even shot musket. So I borrowed my buddies gun, and set off on my own. All I can say is I LOVE THIS HUNT! Aside from the actual hunting part, what a great time to get up in the hills. I thoroughly enjoyed my hike up the mountain, taking my time and taking in the beauty and solitude. I wasn't completely decked out in gear...I was actually in jeans! Now maybe it was because I'm sitting in a classroom all day, but I felt so much more relaxed than I ever have during a bow hunt. Needless to say, I think I found my hunt.

Anyway, to the actual hunting. I am from Bountiful and have spent loads of time in the hills to the east of Davis County. So I naturally picked the Chalk Creek tag. I hiked up to my "honey hole" and sat down and waited. I had a spike come out of the trees at about 100 yards and I let him keep walking. Over the next two hours I saw probably about a dozen does, and, while starting my way back down the mountain I saw a nice little three point munching on some sage brush. Luckily he didn't see me so I ducked behind a hill, took off my pack. I ranged him just under 150 yards which made me nervous because I had never shot a muzzy before and I had been told that the gun I was shooting wasn't extremely accurate after 150 yards. I peeked over the hill again and saw him alert, but looking the other way. I ducked down again and scrambled to where I'd have a better shot. When I peeked over again, he was looking right in my direction and I knew I'd been busted. It was now or never. So I stood up, pulled back the hammer and let the slug fly. Not expecting the smoke after the shot, I side stepped to see if I had hit him. I didn't see anything. I was skeptical as to whether I had hit him but didn't see him running away. I grabbed my gear and, with buck fever in full force, crept towards where he had been standing. As I got closer, disappointment was setting in quickly as I wasn't seeing anything....then I saw the brush twitch! I got closer and saw him. He was still kicking a bit so I stayed back, hoping I wouldn't have to load the gun again. After about a minute he expired and I approached him.


__
https://flic.kr/p/9967785975

I am stoked! I am really happy with him and he is my first buck in velvet (which I was surprised about). I hit him high, but luckily it was a quick death for him. I gutted him out and began the long drag back to my car. (about 2 miles....I almost died)

Again, what a great hunt. I've got the bug and am for sure going to purchase my own front-stuffer in the near future. Thanks for reading!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad you got your deer. Next time out of respect for the animal your shooting, go and practice and become proficient with your weapon first. It's pure dumb luck you didn't wound that deer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Congratulations. Looks like my wife's first deer... she was nervous and shot and hit her's almost exactly where you did... it happens. I agree though with blackdog to do a bit more practicing before next years hunt. Surprised it was still in velvet though... saw +10 bucks wed and all were hard-horned.

-DallanC


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool!!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Look out, its hunting season and the ethics police are out in full force... Congrats on the kill. Who cares where you hit him, he went down and didnt get back up thats all that matters.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! Eh I won't let blackdog get me down, I was standing with open sights and dropped him. Sure I wish I could've shot the gun before, but let's be honest, it isn't rocket science to shoot a muzzleloader. And sure I would've loved to have been at 50 yards in the prone position but that's the beauty of hunting, you have to adapt to the situation and I did my best. No regrets here.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice buck there, congrats!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Way to go on yer first muzzy buck, well done!


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Good job on the buck! We saw a little 1x2 last night still in velvet too.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks y'all


----------

